# Elevated Liver Enzymes and Possible Mono



## silly_scout (Aug 31, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone might have any experience in this:
My DD is almost 3 months. I have had ductal thrush for 11 of those weeks. I was on Diflucan, but I had to stop because a blood test came back with elevated liver enzymes (my liver was reacting to the meds.) My doctor said to stop meds and get tested again in a few weeks. She said this was routine and she just wanted to make sure that my liver was back to normal.
Here it is, a month later and a recent blood test just concluded that my liver enzymes are still elevated. I still have ductal thrush and I just feel exhausted and lousy.
I've been taking fenugreek, but nothing else - no prescription meds, no advil, no tylenol, nothing. I stopped the fenugreek just in case.
Is there anything in breastfeeding that can elevate liver enzymes? Could it still be the Diflucan? One thing I am going to be tested for is mono. What implications would mono have on breastfeeding?
Thanks in advance for any input.
Anne


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Breastfeeding shouldn't be elevating your liver enzymes. Liver enzymes get elevated when your liver is struggling for some reason. I would have to look up Diflucan to see what kind of effects it has on the liver because I don't know offhand. So not sure why yours are up. But nursing wouldn't make them go up.

I have mono right now, and there really aren't any implications on breastfeeding at all. Fortunately I'm getting better, but still tired and I have an occasional sore throat and headache, especially at the end of the day. But by the time you actually feel the symptoms, you are no longer contagious.

Continuing to nurse your baby will give her the best protection against any infections you might have!!

I hope they figure out what is going on with you... sounds miserable...







mama!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Pretty much any antifungal could elevate liver enzymes, but this should have resolved after a month.
You aren't taking any Tylenol are you?
Is it possible that the thrush has gone systemic and is in your blood?


----------

